# I'm calling bull shit



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

this is a copy paste from the classified section of mountain buzz.


Asking Price	Shipping Amount	Condition	Distance from you
Best Offer	None No Zip Code
Position Description:	Any structural engineers out there seeking a rewarding job with travel, working at heights and field inspection work? Contact us at to discuss more. We are seeking quality structural engineers to travel the US to perform inspections of existing structures at industrial facilities.


Looks Like a scam, if you ask me


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

The description does not appear to have any relevance to the white water industry.
Does look fishy.


----------



## RocksNSnow (Jan 18, 2017)

That same message has been posted on mountainproject.com. it makes much more sense there.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

It may make more sense at MtProject than here, but I don't think it seems like a scam. 

We have a community with a lot of rope and safety experience, a fair number of us are/have been climbers, and as far as I can tell, boaters tend to be pretty well educated (I've known lots of engineers, physicists, geologists, phDs, MDs, etc as raft guides.) so I don't think he's too off base posting here.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

yo dude if you're looking for a job you could come work for me!
get paid in penis..... or was it peanuts


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

bigben said:


> yo dude if you're looking for a job you could come work for me!
> get paid in penis..... or was it peanuts


Son, you ain't got enough penis to pay a two dollar whore. haha!


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

climbdenali said:


> It may make more sense at MtProject than here, but I don't think it seems like a scam.
> 
> We have a community with a lot of rope and safety experience, a fair number of us are/have been climbers, and as far as I can tell, boaters tend to be pretty well educated (I've known lots of engineers, physicists, geologists, phDs, MDs, etc as raft guides.) so I don't think he's too off base posting here.


My only real issue with the post is that there is no info. No company name, nothing more than some bait.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Just about anything on the Buzz can be reported to the moderation team along with whatever complaint you want to make. For ads, click on the "Product Options" link, then a drop down menu will appear. Then you can report the ad if you think it's a scam or that something's fishy about it. 

Another thing you can do is to contact the poster directly. You can select the text of the user's name, then go to your private messages console and send them a message asking for more details on what's being offered.

And if it's a post in a thread on the Buzz that put ants in your pants, you can report it to the moderation team just by clicking the little red and white triangle under the poster's name with a little "!" in it.

That said, as others have pointed out, there are lots of adrenaline junkies on the Buzz and possibly even a few who would be primed for climbing tall structures and doing engineering inspections. Hell, when I was 18 I got my kicks (and saved up for school) painting oil rigs out in the Gulf. One helluva jungle gym...

-AH


----------



## k2sepp (Jul 18, 2016)

Me Engineer, Me Climb. Contacted the poster and got some info back. Seems legit.

Structural Silo Inspections (SSI)


----------



## Kylerberry99 (Apr 12, 2017)

Lol


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya ever get to go fishin out there Andy? We used to bottom fish for Snapper and stuff, was some great times, saw an eighteen foot hammer head out there once.


----------

